# PPS Apparel aka presentation products



## dann (May 27, 2008)

I just want to give everyone a heads up to avoid doing business with PPS Apparel. I've recommended them before as they do have the lowest priced blanks. Orders have been consistently a day or so late, which I usually don't mind, but this time they've over done it.

I ordered several hundred shirts from them a while ago (for a job I was actually doing for the white house!) and they have not arrived.

I also had a sample shirt shipped to a perspective customer in July, and it still has not been shipped/received.

Emails have not been answered, The phone is never answered, calls are not returned, and for a while now the voice mailbox has been full.

They have 9 complaints on file with the BBB.
BetterBusinessBureau


So not only am I losing customers because of these guys, I have over 1,000$ in orders I have to refund (which I don't have) a bunch of burned screens I have no use for now, And a bad name.

Thanks PPS!


----------



## SBEMedia (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the heads-up


----------



## John1566 (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, that stinks. I was planning on ordering around 50 shirts from them tomorrow. I had ordered 30 shirts from them a few months ago without a problem.
Do you know of other suppliers? I am mainly looking for Gildan but i dont have a wholesale business number.


----------



## dann (May 27, 2008)

There's plenty of other suppliers you can go to without a taxid. Off the top of my head; Jiffy shirts, alpha, blankshirts.com. I believe there's a thread dedicated to it around here somewhere.


----------



## John1566 (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah, Blankshirts looks very competitive in pricing..


----------



## dann (May 27, 2008)

Update: Their 800 number no longer works. The local number has been changed. No answer at the number the local number has been changed to.

The site was updated this morning showing the new number, so they clearly still are using the computer. Yet no response to my emails to the business email or, the guys personal email account which I tracked down.

Oh yeah, still no shirts.


----------



## John1566 (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I dont plan on using them.
Hope you get your shirts..


----------



## dann (May 27, 2008)

John1566 said:


> Thanks for the update. I dont plan on using them.
> Hope you get your shirts..



Me too. But I've already blown a couple guarantees. So unless they arrive in the next hour or so, I'm pretty much out of business, and have to prepare to get sued a few times over.


----------



## John1566 (Mar 12, 2008)

I wish I had a solution for you.


----------



## dann (May 27, 2008)

Well, after a solid day of calling and getting no answer, I filed a complaint with paypal. I got my money back, and the reason was that they were moving and it disrupted their operation. The funny thing, I have yet to get a single email or call from this guy.

Anyways, long story short, I'm out of business. And I hope this doesn't count as cross promoting, and if it does, I hope it's forgiven. My entire shop is for sale in the classifieds if anyone cares to take a look.


----------



## John1566 (Mar 12, 2008)

I just ordered 65 t's from blankshirts. I will see how that goes. They called promptly and let me know they were out of youth large.


----------



## dann (May 27, 2008)

John1566 said:


> I just ordered 65 t's from blankshirts. I will see how that goes. They called promptly and let me know they were out of youth large.


That's awesome. A phone call can go a heck of a long way. Especially when you know your customers are relying on the product in a certain time frame.


----------



## ironspider (Mar 20, 2008)

I had the same nasty story with pps . No order arrived , no phones and emails were answered. I was maaaaaaaaaaaad.
PPS never again!!!!


----------



## John1566 (Mar 12, 2008)

Blankshirts worked out very well with my order.


----------



## jamaspea (Oct 15, 2007)

man, I just placed an order this morning, went back to the site and its not even loading. I wish i saw this thread before i placed the order. I used paypal so maybe they can help me . 

I dont know if its to early to start freaking out. (Again just wish i looked for this post first) but we will see......


----------



## John1566 (Mar 12, 2008)

Try Blankshirts..


----------



## armanddddd (Jun 28, 2009)

****... I just ordered 75 t-shirts from these guys. and their number is disconnected. Can I get my money back from paypal when it is not an ebay sale? **** ....


----------



## armanddddd (Jun 28, 2009)

did they take your money?


----------



## armanddddd (Jun 28, 2009)

how did your order work out?


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

man sorry to hear that


----------



## armanddddd (Jun 28, 2009)

damn... no good news


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

armanddddd said:


> ****... I just ordered 75 t-shirts from these guys. and their number is disconnected. Can I get my money back from paypal when it is not an ebay sale? **** ....


Yes, they're acting as a merchant account for that company so you can do a charge back on your credit card. I'm not sure exactly how, but you can do it.


----------



## jg graphics (Jan 21, 2008)

I made an order from there of about $500. I never recieved any email or tracking number so I started worrying because the order is for a bluegrass event that I have this weekend. Their numbers are disconnected and they don't reply to emails! They haven't taken any money out of my account but now i'm going to have to pay for next day shipping so that I could have t-shirts ready for this weekend. I should have looked at this thread before I ordered from them. I suggest nobody goes through them.


----------



## typo_joe (Apr 3, 2009)

I had a similar experience with them...

Its been a few months now. I ordered a bunch of sample shirts. After a week, I hadn't received a confirmation email, a tracking email, and certainly not received the shirts. The main reason I used them is because they are close and have a day shipping time to me. I thought anyway.

I ended up sending an email asking what was up and what the status was on my order.

I didn't get a response at first, then I received a shipment email. The next day I received half my order. A few days later I received the other portion of my order. I assume, they were out of stock.

Fun stuff.


----------



## gbail (Aug 14, 2009)

Being that this thread was started back in 08, I was going to start a new thread on this but thought I would start here first. (If anyone thinks it would be beneficial to start a new one, please let me know)

Here is what I am currently experiencing with PPS Apparel aka Presentation Products & Solutions. (of course, I did not find this thread until after my problem arose or I would not have ordered from them in the first place)

A bit of back story first, I did research on the forums looking for a company to order blanks from. I am on a super tight budget right now and waiting for resale cert, so I was looking for a company to use until that came in. There were quite a few mentioned and recommended and ultimately, I went off a list that was in a post about that topic (purchasing blanks without a resale cert) and more or less, after doing a bit of price comparison, just picked one from that list. PPS ended up being that one. 

I ordered last Thursday August 20th. Received an auto-reply with the details of my order. The next morning, I received an email "receipt" with their company name and a reference number. (no other details) I am in a 1-2 day delivery area according to their website. 

I emailed them on Monday morning asking for clarification if the "reference number" I received was a tracking number and if so, how to use it being that it was not in the same format that UPS or FedEx uses for tracking numbers. (which are the two carriers they say the use on their website)

No answer. 

I emailed again on Wednesday, letting them know it was a second request for customer service. 

No answer. 

Yesterday, Thursday the 27th, I emailed a third time and also tried calling. No answer to email and their voice mail box is full so I was unable to leave a message. 

So as of today, seven days after placing the order, I am out my money (they did charge my credit card) and have not received a reply or the shirts.

I am so frustrated and disappointed. This was the only money I had available for blanks at this time and now it is the black hole of PPS apparently. 

I will be calling my bank today and finding out what I can do to initiate a charge back. I don't know the time line for this or if I will have to wait longer before my bank will do anything. 

I wanted to give a heads-up and warning to anyone else that may be considering ordering from them right now.


----------



## testercustoms (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi guys,

I wanted to post that ppsapparel.com still does not respond to email, they still don't answer the phone, they still don't return phone calls, and they still don't give out tracking numbers.

I just don't understand why someone would have a business and have a total lack of respect for it's customers. These jokers have a F rating from bbb.org, why don't they take some pride in what they do. I think they moved to get away from the 9 complaints they had, they have 1 right now and I just filled one out. So now they have 2!

The story, I really wanted some tan gildan 18500 sweatshirts, I usually order from jiffyshirts.com (don't have a tax number yet) and if I order from them I get the shirts the next day, but jiffyshirts was out of the tan sweatshirt so a quick google search and I found pps apparel. They had good prices and seemed to have what I wanted. 8 days later and I have only 1/3 of what I ordered, found that gildan has discontuned that color and have been charged the full amount.

Stay away from these guys at all cost!


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

Yup, wish i had seen this before as well... order has been late for two days, just 7 American apparel shirts, so no real biggie, but i am disappointed because this place had the best prices iv seen for American Apparel, and if they dont work out, wtf...


----------



## msgmarine (Dec 11, 2013)

I wish we would have read these messages PRIOR to ordering from this biz. We ordered Bowling shirts and received one totally different than all the others. We have been attempting to call and email multiple times on multiple days.

PPS Apparel is negligent in their customer service. Their voice mail box is full and unable to receive any more messages. Their email bounces right back to us. I filed a complaint with the BBB in W. Va

We are brand new to this business, and this company has definitely made a negative impact / reflection on our biz. I don't generally get this upset, but I want to be the Blow torch and expose this negligent company to as many people as I can. I don't want any new business to experience what we are with this Company. I'm somewhat sympathetic at times to others possible issues (death in fam., etc.). BUT - looking at the messages here - this guy (John M. Williams) has been negligent in his business practices since at least 2008


----------

